# Who is buying one?



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Who plans on buying one? It should be coming to Verizon's network.


----------



## R3Ds (Jun 29, 2011)

I am once it gets to vzw.

R3Ds Themes


----------



## Mortem Tuam (Dec 6, 2011)

I will have mine next Friday









The case and 32GB MicroSD will be here by Wednesday....so I will be all set.


----------



## TabletMan (Aug 21, 2011)

Have to wait if it shows up in the T-Mobile line up.


----------



## JamieD81 (Dec 10, 2011)

N7000 FTW <3


----------



## Mortem Tuam (Dec 6, 2011)

JamieD81 said:


> N7000 FTW <3


wish I had the scratch to buy the N7000, the subsidized I717 was already a stretch for me and I had to sell a computer to buy it.


----------



## steven.rn (Dec 1, 2011)

+1


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm not. I'd love the screen size though. I feel the pen writing ability is old technology (I.e windows mobile and palm os) just revisited with a facelift, thus over hyped. Its a novelty feature that will wear off over time. I love my gnex and its going to take a game changer to switch.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dorkboy69 (Aug 27, 2011)

I have the international version and it is bar far the best phone I have ever had. the Pen is very Sensitive and Is handy for taking notes or Sketching

Sent from my GT-N7000 using RootzWiki


----------



## NomyNomyNomy (Nov 21, 2011)

This Guy Here! Getting an Unlocked One from AT&T.

Sent from my HTC Doubleshot using Tapatalk


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

I already have a phone and a tablet... so I don't need to get myself a phablet.


----------



## eliter1 (Oct 3, 2011)

I need to get my hands on one to see how it feels in my hand but I have pretty big hands so I expect it to be fine. I have an iPhone 4 and I have always thought the screen is too small. I am probably going for the white one because I think the blue color they're using for the back is kind of odd looking.


----------



## waynezo (Feb 15, 2012)

I ordered mine at Best Buy. It's coming Sunday


----------



## Mark1s (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm gonna trade my Galaxy Nexus for the North-American Galaxy Note, don't know if I'm crazy but the only thing I can do right now is to wait.


----------



## macqueyl (Feb 19, 2012)

Got my white AT&T LTE version yesterday. Made me almost throw my white Dell Streak 5 into the retired gadget drawer!


----------



## Mortem Tuam (Dec 6, 2011)

Got mine too. This screen is aweSOME

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk


----------



## Valdeck (Jan 5, 2012)

Got the unlocked version... fricking amazing


----------



## networkidea (Sep 8, 2011)

I'd buy one in an instant if I could find a legitimate way to have just a data plan on it. I've held onto my original Galaxy Tab this long because it's one of the few smaller tablets that actually has cellular connectivity. If either sprint or vzw allowed a data only plan on this, I'll be thrilled. AT&T won't. There's ways to game the system, of course, but I would prefer not to.


----------



## danalo1979 (Jun 23, 2011)

I will when it comes to vzw

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## PorscheGuy (Jun 15, 2011)

Valdeck said:


> Got the unlocked version... fricking amazing


Agreed! I played with the AT&T model and my international version is so much faster and no bloatware!

Sent from my GT-N7000 using RootzWiki


----------



## goldsmitht (Jun 13, 2011)

PorscheGuy said:


> Agreed! I played with the AT&T model and my international version is so much faster and no bloatware!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using RootzWiki


is the size a problem? Normally have my DX on my belt in a carrier, but not sure how would carry this one. also, how is it for phone calls, as i'd still need to use it for a phone if it comes to vzw


----------



## nitsuj17 (Jun 27, 2011)

I may pick one up when it comes to Verizon since it doesn't seem any other developers plan to work on it...understandable given they all got the gnex or rezound

Well provided a new HTC monster doesnt launch at the same time


----------



## Mortem Tuam (Dec 6, 2011)

nitsuj17 said:


> I may pick one up when it comes to Verizon since it doesn't seem any other developers plan to work on it...understandable given they all got the gnex or rezound
> 
> Well provided a new HTC monster doesnt launch at the same time


The Collective plan on working on this device, there are at least 6 of us who got the device. Maybe more.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk


----------



## nitsuj17 (Jun 27, 2011)

Mortem Tuam said:


> The Collective plan on working on this device, there are at least 6 of us who got the device. Maybe more.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk


i was refering to the verizon variant if/when it launches as seemingly every other verizon samsung dev is on the gnex now...im sure the att version will have good support like the international one days


----------



## PorscheGuy (Jun 15, 2011)

goldsmitht said:


> is the size a problem? Normally have my DX on my belt in a carrier, but not sure how would carry this one. also, how is it for phone calls, as i'd still need to use it for a phone if it comes to vzw


The size felt really large at first, but after a few days I got used to it. Haha, now my Galaxy Nexus feels tiny!  It works great as a phone for me, but mostly use a headset. I sure do get a lot of looks when I do hold it to my ear though! I found a decent holster on eBay but haven't received it yet.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using RootzWiki


----------



## waynezo (Feb 15, 2012)

goldsmitht said:


> is the size a problem? Normally have my DX on my belt in a carrier, but not sure how would carry this one. also, how is it for phone calls, as i'd still need to use it for a phone if it comes to vzw


Absolutely no problem with size. Fits in a tshirt pocket or jeans. Had this phone for 2 weeks will never go back to a smaller screen!


----------



## zaubertuba (Feb 14, 2012)

R3Ds said:


> I am once it gets to vzw.


x2

I've been wanting a phone/pda in this form factor for a *very* long time!


----------



## DC159 (Mar 29, 2012)

Im going to pick up one to day, I will get back to you guys/gals later and let you know how I feel about it.


----------



## AaronZ (Apr 5, 2012)

I am going to be getting this device in July when I am able to upgrade from my Inspire 4g.


----------



## gill_za (Dec 14, 2011)

as soon as it becomes available on T-mobile


----------



## JASKRU (Jun 8, 2011)

mod, please delete post


----------

